# La Venexiana ensemble sounds almost baroque, very true, but it dosent bother me?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

There Gesualdo rendition is an exemple, what a rendition this is folks, I will agree on the following statement some people find this ensemble too baroque music sounding for renaissance, maybe, maybe not... judge by yourself, they have nice velvety voices. I happen to have also De Wert madrigals and Luzzaschi which I adore, won't hide it.

La Venexiana is so classy just like New york polyphony ensemble, I don't know why, it's not like they sound alike , but in terms of quality, there equal.

Bravissimo :tiphat:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Their Monteverdi set is nice, for sure.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

So they’ve adopted a sonority and vocality which is relatively familiar because it is fundamentally the same sort of thing you’d do if you were performing Rameau for example. In their hands Marenzio, Luzzaschi, De Rore etc sound like they all belong to a continuous process which leads to Haendel, maybe even an evolutionary process. 

One result is that the c16 appears less disorienting, and less difficult: the listener isn’t faced with the task of making sense of otherness.


----------

